# New New Beetle



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw these shots over someone's shoulder a week or so ago and didn't like it, but actually, seeing them again, I think it's probably a better looking car than the current New Beetle.

And I reckon it looks more like the original.










http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... ?im=396417


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Kell said:


> I saw these shots over someone's shoulder a week or so ago and didn't like it, but actually, seeing them again, I think it's probably a better looking car than the current New Beetle.
> 
> And I reckon it looks more like the original.
> 
> ...


Not sure looks a bit too serious (maybe the colour doesn't help) but even more porsche like...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Most of my female friends have one of those (the old now model).

They ALL said they hate the new shape and they will never change their bug with this...... :roll:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

I like it, I think in a decent colour it will look fantastic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There are more pics in the Auto Express


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Hardly groundbreaking changes :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Agreed about it look more like the original, the back is less bubbly.

Never really liked the originals though, so I can't imagine I'll be too impressed with the finished product.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not a fan of that at all :-( but then I don't really like the current one either.

Charlie


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

What are bettle drivers like? are they nice?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

BLinky said:


> What are bettle drivers like? are they nice?


They're not bad. But I couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

that looks crap, never liked the previous model and VW wonder the mini is so much more successful :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Kell said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > What are bettle drivers like? are they nice?
> ...


with or w/o mayo?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

BLinky said:


> What are bettle drivers like? are they nice?


90% women, mostly designers or involved in an artistic profession........


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

BLinky said:


> What are bettle drivers like? are they nice?


They are bloody loverly drivers


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I love my shape beetle...... the new ones are not rounded off on the arches and boot enought for my liking.

Best colour = BLUE


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > What are bettle drivers like? are they nice?
> ...


what do they look like?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I love my shape beetle...... the new ones are not rounded off on the arches and boot enought for my liking.


Looks like someone had two beetles and rolled one of them.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

iv always said TTs are beetles that have been squashed!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

My wife has one and likes it. Ours is the 2.3 petrol which has plenty of oomph but because it is a tall and weighty car it doesn't handle anything like the Golf it is based on. Perfectly adequate for motorway cruising though.

I've noticed Beetles are driven almost exclusively by woman or gay men. It's rare you see a straight bloke in one and even then I'd guess they are driving their wife's car. Perhaps that's why forums for the Beetle tend to be rather bitchy and unfriendly places. Nothing like this one.

I don't think I like the look of this latest version of the car though.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mark Davies said:


> My wife has one and likes it. Ours is the 2.3 petrol which has plenty of oomph but because it is a tall and weighty car it doesn't handle anything like the Golf it is based on. Perfectly adequate for motorway cruising though.
> 
> I've noticed Beetles are driven almost exclusively by woman or gay men. It's rare you see a straight bloke in one and even then I'd guess they are driving their wife's car. Perhaps that's why forums for the Beetle tend to be rather bitchy and unfriendly places. Nothing like this one.
> 
> I don't think I like the look of this latest version of the car though.


this is why i joined the TT forum - they were nasty people


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> My wife has one and likes it. Ours is the 2.3 petrol which has plenty of oomph but because it is a tall and weighty car it doesn't handle anything like the Golf it is based on. Perfectly adequate for motorway cruising though.
> 
> I've noticed Beetles are driven almost exclusively by woman or gay men. It's rare you see a straight bloke in one and even then I'd guess they are driving their wife's car. Perhaps that's why forums for the Beetle tend to be rather bitchy and unfriendly places. Nothing like this one.
> 
> I don't think I like the look of this latest version of the car though.


In fairness, if you've driven the V5 Golf for any length of time, it doesn't handle as well as the GTi or even the TDi either.

Good cruising car, though, very smooth. Liked ours when we had it, but still think the best engine for a Golf was the 150TDi.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark Davies said:


> My wife has one and likes it. Ours is the 2.3 petrol which has plenty of oomph but because it is a tall and weighty car it doesn't handle anything like the Golf it is based on. Perfectly adequate for motorway cruising though.
> 
> I've noticed Beetles are driven almost exclusively by woman or gay men. It's rare you see a straight bloke in one and even then I'd guess they are driving their wife's car. Perhaps that's why forums for the Beetle tend to be rather bitchy and unfriendly places. Nothing like this one.
> 
> I don't think I like the look of this latest version of the car though.


Do they teach how to know for sure if someone is gay at Hendon these days? Or have you pulled them all over to find out?

Remarkable how you don't like sweeping generalisations made about you and your colleagues, yet you'll happily come out with them yourself.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, for pity's sake! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Range Rover drivers are drug dealers so he's most likely high.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Range Rover drivers are drug dealers so he's most likely high.


Only the ones with tints and side steps. :lol:

Oh wait... [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> I've noticed Beetles are driven almost exclusively by woman or gay men. It's rare you see a straight bloke in one and even then I'd guess they are driving their wife's car.


Actually, the only bloke I know with one is not the sort of bloke you'd call gay. He's in the RAF and plays rugby for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

without making any sweeping generalisations I cant understand why anyone male or female would want to drive a beetle they really are truely hideous looking, theres absolutely no angle they look good from and the interior looks pretty awful. The TT looks like a squashed beetle as much as Cheryl Cole looks like a squashed Dawn French :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

like the micra, some people think they look modern, cute and innocent. But i stress some. I'd imagine the chances of a A4,BMW 3, C-class driver to be a rapist to be higher than a Beeeeetle driver.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed Beetles are driven almost exclusively by woman or gay men. It's rare you see a straight bloke in one and even then I'd guess they are driving their wife's car.
> ...


Maybe that IS the sort of bloke that Mark would call gay. :lol:


----------



## TT Co-pilot (Nov 23, 2010)

I used to work for VW and had a few Beetles as company cars, both hatch a Cabrio. They certainly weren't drivers cars. Wallowed too much, but they had a great charm about them and cruised up and down the motorways and a roads wonderfully. The cabrio did make me feel like I was sitting in a bath tub mind you.... haha

I was looking into that New new beetle. I was hoping it would be a little more like serious competition for the MINI and a proper drivers car like the Mk6 Golf and Scirocco rather than a Mk4 Golf in Drag. From what I read (be it true of false) the test muel that has been spyed is heavily discused with current beetle parts and the front and rear are supposed to look much sharper and more agressive. I really hope so!


----------



## TT Co-pilot (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh and I am gay BTW. And drove Beetles by choice. I'm so offended by your comments that I'm going to sling my feather boa over my shoulder and mince off in a huff :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

TT Co-pilot said:


> Oh and I am gay BTW. And drove Beetles by choice. I'm so offended by your comments that I'm going to sling my feather boa over my shoulder and mince off in a huff :lol:


that's hot.


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont no why buy I have never been able to stand looking at a beetle. It just doesnt look right as a car in my opinion


----------

